# [A] Sektion auf "Das Syndikat"



## IceCube@Gera (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo... 

Unsere neue Raid-Gilde sucht noch neue Leute für heroische Aufgaben in MH und BT...

wir kamen aus verschiedenen Raids (u.a. Krähen, HddF,Tempelstürmer) und waren mit alten Umständen nicht zufrieden...

so gründeten wir was Neues.... die "Sektion" (geraidet wird gildenintern!)

vorausgesetzt wird absoluter raidwille und bosskill-adrenalin.

Mh und BT Bosse sollten entweder bekant sein oder die guides beherrscht werden...

wer interesse hat, soll mich ingame wispern....

oder sich bewerben unter unserer forenadresse: Sektion

Wir freuen uns... 

P.S. Equip-Stande sollte ssc/tk + marken sein...

es gibt kein mindestalter, aber so was wie: "mami ruft, muss aufhören!" is nicht! also nehmt es ernst!


----------

